# Que'in in Alexandria, Louisiana



## BMChevyGrl (Mar 12, 2008)

I think I saw a sign advertising a comp in Alexandria. I'll check it out and post more info later.


----------



## ronbeaux50 (Mar 13, 2008)

BMChevyGrl said:
			
		

> I think I saw a sign advertising a comp in Alexandria. I'll check it out and post more info later.



Let me know!!


----------

